# Snows in ND



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I am kinda new to this snow hunting thing. So I have trying to follow the snow goose report and I understand that the geese go after the snow is gone. I know that it all depends on nature but will they make a push even if the snow is still there? I am planning a trip to hunting snows in ND and I have to do it around my Easter Break. To anyones best bet will they be there or not? I am wondering because I need to buy shells and I need to let my boss know, so he can hire a person when I am gone. I would rather miss the hunt, then plan for it and not be able to go and have to sit idle.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The birds don't push far into a snowline, usually.

No matter what, it's a gamble beyond a week. Spring weather is as unpredictable as the geese. At this point it's _looking_ to me like 3 weeks if not more at this point, and I'm optimistic. But if we started gettng 50+ degree temps anywhere in the flyway for a couple days things will change quick.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Just a guess.....but the last few years the big push of adult migrators has come the last week of March.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I agree the Migration can come quickly but It usually third week or the last week of march when its full scale migration time up here.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I've been to ND in the Spring 3 years now. 2 years we went the last weekend in March, 1 year was the first weekend in April. All years we saw a lot of birds. This was in the northern part of the state.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

too me i'm betting that snows will hopefully be in ND in early april or even late march if all goes well!! :wink:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I would be in the southern part of the state.


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 24, 2007)

If you want to play the odds, figure the last week of March. Understand though that there is a lot of hunting pressure that week. I live in SEND and it amazes me how the hunters know exactly the day the geese arrive.

Also understand that the fields are muddy and you will not be able to drive a pickup into the fields.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Watch the migration as it infolds "hunt the north.com" Almost as good as 1st hand ground reports.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There isn't a report posted yet and the reports are from outfitters who want you to come to THEIR business so of course they all hype the reports.

Take any report with a grain of salt, but those not looking to profit tend to be the most reliable.

My .02 in running reports for 6 years


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah,the birds have'nt made the trip yet,but it starts @ Squaw Creek MO refuge,the refuge folks will give weekly reports as to the #'s,once the refuge reports 500k and up "game on" and of course the guides are looking for hunters 

Nice thing about MO,your license is only $6 and no daily limit,cool area to hunt.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

You should be all right there usually hear hanging around that time of year. Like every one else says it could be a hit or miss thing make sure you keep your self in contact with some one to keep you updated with where the geese are at. I'd say from past experiences that you'll have a fighting chance and getting some geese that weekend. The only other guess is where are they going to be and where are the headed to next that's one of the biggest questions.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

~Just rec'vd an email,friends of mine are heading to southeast NE this weekend (rain water basin) and the guys that lockup good areas around squaw creek packed up and are in KS right now,seems the birds are heading more west so far do to snow cover.We'll see how the weekend pans out.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Here is another message;

No geese east. Just small flocks. The big wads are coming up the CO/KS border from the panhandle. All the squaw creek outfitters are in KS or southern MO. My NE guys are calling all day saying sky is black to the west.

"EAST" meaning Squaw Creek...


----------



## garyb (Oct 6, 2007)

Obviously, weather conditions determine everything. Best bet: be flexible; find someone who lives in or knows people in the area you plan to hunt and be able to "fly" in a day's notice. Watch the 10-day weather report and you should be successful. The birds are numerous; saw flocks by the 10's of thousands last fall. Again, it depends on the weather; if it gets really warm, they have been known to keep on moving north.


----------

